# Winter Coat for Running Vizsla



## VetosDad

Hi. We are a running family and I'm trying to get a winter coat for my one year old vizsla male. He loves to be outside and we are in Ohio so it will start to get cold shortly. Any coats that have worked well for others and have held up? We use a running harness so something that can fit over that would be ideal too. Thanks


----------



## gunnr

I use the basic WeatherBeeta coat for dogs. It's open in the back and the abdomen, but velcros across the neck and chest, and just behind the ribs. If the dog is moving, it's more than enough.
I live in Eastern Connecticut


----------



## tegee26

Live in New England and tried several different brands. And found this one to be the "best all around" and it's handmade. I like the fact it protects their necks as well.

Carnival Hill

Definitely give it a try, not terribly expensive and support local business. Win win IMHO. Plus our V's love them.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

I'm also in New England and we've had/have 4 V's, none of which have ever needed a coat. The only times that I've seen them affected by the cold is when I stop to chat with a neighbor and they stand around waiting.


----------



## queezy

We live in N Idaho and run and bike with our V all year round and have been very happy with the fleece from RuffWear. Fits her well. I've been thinking about a water-resistant shell to go with it for the really wet days. Fernie™ Dog Sweater | Warm, Comfortable & Full-Coverage | Ruffwear


----------



## Cavscout107

Coshocton county Ohio here,....we bought our boy Tucker a winter coat from Chilly Dogs. They are a Canadian company. Great coats for dogs!.....holds up great...easy to wash. He wears it to run our woods and fields during cold weather. Great product!.....even comes with a gaiter for theirs ears


----------



## tegee26

Wow. Nic e coats. Got to check out Chilly Dogs....thx for sharing.


----------



## harrigab

my dogs have winter coats...Wirehaired Vizslas ..


----------



## harrigab

,,,but when it gets really cold I use weatherbeeta jackets for them


----------

